# Fridge



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

This is Fridge (now called "Laika") at 9 months old. Laika had been sold as a puppy to a gentleman in GA. Unfortunately his apartment building suddenly changed their policy to no dogs allowed and gave him a very short notice. Unfortunately he was unable to find another apartment in that time frame so I now have Laika back. What a fun young dog!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous! He looks intense


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's soooooo handsome


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely should be Fridge again!:wild:


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He is turning out to be a good looking dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Look at that focus!!
Sheilah


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is a nice looking dog-great shots Fridge? never would have thought of that as a name


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I love Fridge, stunning boy


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Holland, We named him "Fridge" as a young puppy since he was so big. He is still a big puppy; over 70 lbs. at 9 months old.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

oh...lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fridge is very handsome, he'll make someone a great partner!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Fridge is very handsome, he'll make someone a great partner!


 
Yes he will. He is a very nice dog.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

A video of his bitework was requested so I made one today. I thought I would put it here as well. Here is Laika's (Fridge's) first bite work session at 9 months old.


----------



## mhayden6 (May 18, 2013)

he looks awesome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Art, Fridge looks great! If he is anything like his brother, someone will be very lucky to get him. Finn is all that you predicted and more, lol. I think Fridge is a bit bigger than Finn right now. Looking forward to seeing what these two boys can do on the trial field!


----------



## Fitz152 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice! I owned his Grandpa. Good to see him and Finn, both very nice young dogs!


----------

